# VA forclosure



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

What can you tell me about a VA forcloser Relator says they are taking bid everyday on this property unfortunately I can't get up there to see it until Sunday. I have to call first to see if it still avaliable. Anything I need to know before buying the house?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homeloans.va.gov/pm.htm

this should list the homes and there are questions answered, maybe it will help you out.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.hud.gov/homes/homesforsale.cfm

These are the government homes for sale page, with links to each branch that is selling homes.

Angie


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Thanks! I am going to see it tomorrow after all this will help a lot.


----------

